# New caption this



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=whitetail_deer_snorkeling_for_corn_.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/whitetail_deer_snorkeling_for_corn_.jpg" border="0" alt="Caption this."></a>


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't seen that one before, wow.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

hey deer must like rice too!  but yea, that is def something new...i guess they're so use to the feeder tossin out feed there, they know its there...somewhere.


----------

